# Car Sharing Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello

I am looking to share a car (as a passenger) from Jumeirah Islands (Marian area) to Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre. 5 days a week from Sunday to Thursday. From 8 am to 6 pm. 

I am flexible in terms of hours and will be happy to share the cost of a chauffeur driven car if possible. 
Work starts in the last week of October. 


Thank you


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you are not allowed to car share for money, in dxb you have to register with the rta if you want to do so legally.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it illegal to hire a chauffeur? And share the cost with someone else? It was my
Understanding that you could not share your own car for payment. Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Ltra said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking to share a car (as a passenger) from Jumeirah Islands (Marian area) to Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre. 5 days a week from Sunday to Thursday. From 8 am to 6 pm.
> 
> ...


Just had a quick look but could not see this post on the Dubai forum. You might have better luck finding someone if you also post there as it is more likely that people doing that run live there.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Will do so. Thank you.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ltra said:


> Is it illegal to hire a chauffeur? And share the cost with someone else? It was my
> Understanding that you could not share your own car for payment. Any clarification would be appreciated.


you would need to "hire" a proper taxi, ie a firm with a trade license etc ie not a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend who you pay as a private taxi driver.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

RTA car pooling

Car pooling is perfectly legal, running a taxi service is not...


----------

